# Nachts auf Mefo, Montage??



## Rosi (20. Mai 2005)

Gerade hat mir ein freundlicher Angler verraten, daß Meerforellen nachts gefangen werden, wenn der Hornfisch da ist. Mit Spirolino und Fliege. Wie geht das?? 
Ich habe ihn so verstanden, daß der Spirolino nur dazu dient, weiter zu werfen. Die Fliege liegt auf der Oberfläche. 
Dafür gibt es extra Spirolinoruten?? Sind das lange Ruten mit wenig Wurfgewicht??
Mono oder Fireline?
Welche Farbe hat die Fliege?
Wie groß ist der Abstand zwischen Spiro und Fliege?
Wann ist nachts, eher gegen Abend oder früher Morgen?


----------



## MxkxFxsh (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: Nachts auf Mefo, Montage??*

Zu einer Frage weiss ich was.
"Nachts" ist von Sonnenuntergang bis Sonnenaufgang.  :g


----------



## ducati (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: Nachts auf Mefo, Montage??*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade hat mir ein freundlicher Angler verraten, daß Meerforellen nachts gefangen werden, wenn der Hornfisch da ist. Mit Spirolino und Fliege. Wie geht das??
> Ich habe ihn so verstanden, daß der Spirolino nur dazu dient, weiter zu werfen. Die Fliege liegt auf der Oberfläche.
> Dafür gibt es extra Spirolinoruten?? Sind das lange Ruten mit wenig Wurfgewicht??
> Mono oder Fireline?
> ...


 
Spirilino dient dazu die Fliege überhaupt werfen zu können ist wie ne Wasserkugel fliegt nur weiter und ist unauffälliger und in schwimmend bis schnellsinkend zu haben.Im sommer schwimmen oder intermidiet.Abstand zu Fliege solang wie du sie noch werfen kannst um so länger um so besser, aber 4m ist schon gut deshalb werden da meißtens längere Ruten gefischt als beim Standartfischen auf Mefo meißtens ca 3m.Fliege schwarz und möglichst schwimmend Rehafliegen (z.B Zigarre)sind gut dafür,kannst auch andere Fischen aber die gehen nicht unter und saugen sich nicht voll.Popper gehen auch gut.Mono oder Fireline geschmackssache.Ich finde persönlich Spirofischen sch... langweilig mußt halt ziemlich langsam drehen,iat aber ohne Frage erfolgreich.Ich würde die Fliegenrute immer vorziehen,aber das ist meine persönliche Meinung.Geht aber tatsächlich ganz gut im dunkeln.Wichtig ist die Platzwahl nicht jeder Platz wo du tagsüber fängst ist auch eine Sommer-Nachtstelle.Wenn die Mefos da sind hört man sie meißtens auch die meißten gehen nur zu früh(Angler).Habe die Besten Fänge ab 11-1 Pause dann ab 3 bis voller Sonnenaufgang, den auf jedenfall mitnehmen,die hauen sich nochmal den Bauch voll bevor sie sich tagsüber ins tiefere zurückziehen.Hoffe ich konnte helfen#h


----------



## Rosi (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: Nachts auf Mefo, Montage??*

Ducati, dankeschön. Fliegenfischen kann ich nicht. Wie gehst du denn nachts los, mit der Fliegenrute? Dann muß man das schon gut können, um zu ahnen wo die Fliege runtergeht. Ich denke wenn die Forellen springen, dann beißen sie nicht? Ist das nur am Tage so?


----------



## Maddin (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: Nachts auf Mefo, Montage??*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gehst du denn nachts los, mit der Fliegenrute? Dann muß man das schon gut können, um zu ahnen wo die Fliege runtergeht. Ich denke wenn die Forellen springen, dann beißen sie nicht? Ist das nur am Tage so?



Hi Rosi,

Zum Fliegenfischen im Dunkeln....da klappt es mit dem Werfen meist besser, jedenfalls bei mir....ich verlasse mich dann wohl mehr auf mein Gefühl.
Zu den springen Forellen und nicht beißen - mir nicht bekannt ;+  Ducati hat auch nichts von springenden Fischen gesagt....er meint wohl eher das Geräusch der Forellen die beim Jagen die Wasseroberfläche durchbrechen.....Platschen oder "Pflumpen".....Letzteres machen Dorsche ganz gerne. 
Ansonsten gehe ich mit der Meinung von Ducati konform.....
...und Mike hat auch Recht!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Nachts auf Mefo, Montage??*

@ Maddin

Danke Dir. #6 

Dieses "Platschen und Pflumpen" habe ich des Nachts schon vom BB aus erlebt, war aber auch der Meinung das das steigende MeFo´s waren. Dorsche eher weniger ?
Teilweise war das BB total umlagert von Kleinfisch und sonstigem Wimmelkram!!
Ich war da eigentlich "mitten im Fisch".
Mein Blinkerkram war viiiiel zu grob für diese Situation und dadurch hatte ich nur Fehlbisse. Da wäre ne Fliege oder Spiro goldwert gewesen!


----------



## Maddin (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Nachts auf Mefo, Montage??*

Hi Mike,

vor ein paar Wochen konnte ich es abends erleben. Ich fischte mit der Fliege auf Dorsch und die Biester schwammen mir vor den Füßen rum  Jeder Wurf mit der Fliege brachte einen Fisch, wenn auch nicht immer maßig....aber von 30 (!) konnte ich 2 mitnehmen......ja ich kann sagen...da hat es ganz schön gepflumpt  Vielleicht waren auch kleine Mefos dabei, aber größtenteils warens wohl Dorsche.

Nach dem alten Maß wären übrigens ca. 25 maßig gewesen |rolleyes Ganz gut so  

Vielleicht pflumpt es beim Sommertreffen ja auch so richtig! #h


----------



## Sween (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Nachts auf Mefo, Montage??*

Hallo,#h  ich hab da mal einen tipp, ich habe vor mir eine alte Rute&Rolle liegen
das erscheinungs datum steht  leider nicht drauf ;+ es ist aber ein sonder heft:
 Nr.6 MEERFORELLE 
Der Weg zum Fisch 

Da steht viel über das fischen mit Spiro und Fliege, nützliche tipps und so weiter.
Ich bin sicher das man die ausgabe nach bestellen kann .


----------



## Rosi (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Nachts auf Mefo, Montage??*



			
				Sween schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,#h ich hab da mal einen tipp, ich habe vor mir eine alte Rute&Rolle liegen
> das erscheinungs datum steht leider nicht drauf ;+ es ist aber ein sonder heft:
> Nr.6 MEERFORELLE
> Der Weg zum Fisch
> ...


 
Dann verrate doch mal den Monat und das Jahr.


----------



## marioschreiber (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Nachts auf Mefo, Montage??*

Ist eins von den Sonderheften !
Da ist Jahr und Datum eigendlich egal, die werden auch neu aufgelegt.


----------



## marioschreiber (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Nachts auf Mefo, Montage??*

Übringends, du musst nicht gut sehen können wo die Fliege runter geht !
Auch liegt diese nicht auf der Oberfläche. Es handelt sich um Streamer, die du "aktiv" fischt. Wenn da was beißt, dann merkst du es  !


----------



## gerstmichel (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Nachts auf Mefo, Montage??*

Das Sonderheft würde mich auch interessieren!

Wenn irgendwie eine Bestellnummer bekannt ist, her damit !!


----------



## sunny (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Nachts auf Mefo, Montage??*

Rosi, wenn du es nur mal probieren willst, mach dir nicht soviele Umstände. 

Nimm einfach deine Meforute (hab ich auch so gemacht), zieh einen 20 bis 30gr, schweren schwimmenden Sbiro auf die Hauptschnur, ne Perle zum Knotenschutz und nen Dreierwirbel gegen das Verdrallen antüddeln. Vorweg nen ca. 2,5m langes Vorfach mit ner etws größeren schwarzen oder dunkel gehaltenen Fliege und das war's schon.

Jetzt nur noch rausfeuern und relativ langsam mit kleinen Rucken einholen. Funzt #6 

sunny #h


----------



## marioschreiber (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Nachts auf Mefo, Montage??*

Das Sonderheft (und auch viele andere) könnt ihr hier nachbestellen :http://www.ruteundrolle.de/HeftnachbestellungSonder.htm


----------



## gerstmichel (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Nachts auf Mefo, Montage??*

Schon bestellt, Danke !!


----------



## Maddin (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Nachts auf Mefo, Montage??*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> 20 bis 30gr, schweren schwimmenden Sbiro auf die Hauptschnur, ne Perle zum Knotenschutz und nen Dreierwirbel gegen das Verdrallen



Ich persönlich fische nur mit 12g maximal 16g Sbiros...platscht dann auch nicht so laut und fliegt meist weiter als ein 18g Blinker. Dreierwirbel müssen nicht sein #h


----------



## Rosi (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Nachts auf Mefo, Montage??*

Hallo Jungs, gestern am späten Abend habe ich es ausprobiert. Meforute, 16er XDS -F, Sbirolino 18g , 2m Vorfach und ne Black Magnus. Es ist schon Übungssache, so ein langes Vorfach auszuwerfen, auch das gemächliche einholen ist ungewohnt. Zuerst hatte ich Angst, daß sich die Fliege mal in meinem Pferdeschwanz verfitzt, mit Kapuze gings dann besser. Ich hatte trotzdem Fitz im Vorfach und nach einer Weile stand ein echter Fliegenfischer neben mir.
Nun weiß ich auch warum diese Spezis Geheimnisträger sind und möchte mich bedanken, daß ihr mir hier überhaupt öffentlich geantwortet habt.


----------



## sunny (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Nachts auf Mefo, Montage??*

Rosi, warst du denn auch erfolgreich?

sunny #h


----------



## gerstmichel (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Nachts auf Mefo, Montage??*

Das hät ich auch gern gewusst...


----------



## Rosi (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Nachts auf Mefo, Montage??*

Nein, ich war nur knapp 2 Stunden. Was klappt schon auf Anhieb?? Ihr wißt doch, 1000 Würfe:q Nach dem 300ten kannst du zielgenau werfen, nach dem 600ten kaufst du keine neue Schnur mehr, weil es ohne Perücken geht und im nächsten Jahr sind die 1000 abgearbeitet und es gibt Fisch. 
Na vielleicht auch schon eher.#h


----------



## gerstmichel (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Nachts auf Mefo, Montage??*

Naja, schade.#c  Aber tröste dich, jetzt brauchst du ja nur noch 982 Würfe.:q 

Hauptsache es hat Spass gemacht.#6


----------



## Rosi (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Nachts auf Mefo, Montage??*

Nun brauche ich nur noch 312 Würfe und glaube mir, die Fehlenden haben alle Spaß gemacht!! Im August fang ich sie, mit einer selbst Gebundenen!


----------



## Enno (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: Nachts auf Mefo, Montage??*

Hi Rosi, das Spirofischen ist wegen der enormen Reichweite sicher suuper erfolgreich. Schöner und enspannender ist jedoch das Fliegenfischen. Das solltest Du lernen, wenn Du Lust dazu hast. 
Allerdigs nicht nachts. Ich persönlich fische seit 1nem ausschließlich mit der Fliegenrute und vermisse nichts. Zuvor aber 15 Jahre Blech und dann 6 Jahre mix Blech Fliege oder Spiro.
Es dauert aber ne Weile, bis man gut werfen kann. Ich würde einen "Könner" fragen, ob er dir das Flifi beibringt, das verhindert Basicfehler, die Du später nur noch schlecht rausbekommst.
Viel Spass
Enno


----------



## Rosi (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: Nachts auf Mefo, Montage??*

Hallo Enno, schöner, entspannter und geselliger ist das Brandungsangeln 
Im Sommer lohnt sich das aber wegen den hohen Wassertemperaturen nicht, nur nachts. 
Meerforellen fängt man dann eher nicht mit solchen Wummis an Wobblern, weil die auf Kleinstlebewesen stehen. Also Fliege. 

Fliegenrute sieht wirklich elegant aus. Ich überlege noch ob ich das können möchte.


----------

